# Renaldo Balkman Q&A



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Dime: What was wrong with the Knicks to start the season?
> Renaldo Balkman: It’s a lockout you know? Normally you start off the season preparing yourself to play basketball. But our time to prepare was short. Training camp was short. We had to mesh together quick. You started off slow, picked it up… But it’s all about meshing together. It took like eight, nine games to get all them kinks out.
> 
> When you start like that you never know what happens.
> ...


http://dimemag.com/2012/02/dime-qa-...ke-we-gonna-win-the-championship/#more-111110


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Funny that in this interview, Balkman says the Knicks are going to win a championship. And then he gets cut today due to the signing of JR Smith.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

pick #21 Rajon Rondo


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

whats even funnier is if the Knicks would have signed JR Smith 3 weeks ago they probably would have cut Lin instead of Balkman


----------

